# New puppy arriving in three weeks!!



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi! I just wanted to finally delurk - my puppy is arriving in just under three weeks! I'm just too excited - I've wanted a Havanese for years, after researching the breed extensively. Every time I see a new photo of my little Pickles from the breeder, I want to cry! I'm probably going to drop bucketloads of tears when I finally get him! 

How did you all react to getting your first Havanese puppy? And what made you decide on the breed? I'm just curious - they're a rare sight in my neighbourhood.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi and welcome! I was totally crazy when I got Kodi. It was a very long time (17 yrs) since I had a puppy, and he was so tiny and adorable. I couldn't believe that a little 11 week old furball could sleep through the night, so I was up all night checking to make sure he was alright.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I just LOVE the name Pickles!! It was just a year ago that I began my puppy search. Baxter arrived in July and it's been a love affair ever since. He is everything people described Havanese to be, and more. I've turned into a total "crazy dog lady" and I love it. We are in the process of switching over to a king size bed so that "the babies" can sleep with us. They have been in a crate together since Baxter came to join Tess. Good luck with your new baby and come back with pictures!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I researched dogs very carefully. I wanted a small, low allergy dog that I could do obedience and agility trials with. havanese fit the bill perfectly!

As far as how I felt when I got Kodi? It was love at first sight! He has truly changed my life for the better. He is a ray of sunshine to everyone who meets him!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

You should post some of the pictures!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome veridea!
I got a hav because a friend had one and I just thought the breed was delightful.
Very smart, and funny, such a good sense of humor , though very needy too.
_Have fun shopping for everything you will need to welcome pup home._
Pickles, what a cute name!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We used to have Tibetan Terriers,and when the last one died,we said no more dogs,but then a few years later my brother in law who had been in America showed us a pic of his friends Havanese,and told us what a great little dog he was,so then I researched them on the net,loved what I saw and heard,and then as luck would have it,the breeder where our last Tibetan Terrier came from,had started breeding Havs as well,so we ended up with our dear Dizzie,who is such a lovely dog.Then of course MHS struck,and along came sweet silly little Nellie,who will be 2 years old tomorrow,she is such a pretty little dog.My excitement and anticipation level was so high,it was like being an 8 year old at Christmas!!


----------



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! Here's Pickles at 3-5 weeks...


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I knew I wanted a Bichon-type of dog, but not all-white. The Havanese temperament was just a perfect fit for me and they come in colours! I'll admit, there were moments after I got him that I really wondered what on earth I had gotten myself into. But mostly, it's just been pure love.

Pickles is adorable!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome. Is this your first dog.?


----------



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep! My first dog ever.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Is Pickles cute, or what!?!?!

Kodi is my first dog too. Havanese make it easy. At least once you get through the puppy stuff... the only reason they survive that period is they are so incredibly cute we put up with them anyway!ound: Serious, it's not that bad. At least they are small, and easy to confine. It would have been illegal to put my KIDS in an ex-pen and LEAVE, even though there were times that I wanted to with them too!:biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Pickles is so cute in his nursery. :dance:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww, look at that sweet baby!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

veridea said:


> Yep! My first dog ever.


I bet you're excited. I like to give new owners these articles to read . 
Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Waiting impatiently*

I too am waiting for my Hav. We are naming him Teddy but I think he will be called Ted more often! I have always had Scottish Terriers but after my Mom was in palliative care 6 years ago and a visiting dog came and made her day, I knew it was something that I would do one day.I started researching a perfect dog for our family and for visiting patients and Havanese was my final choice. My Scotty passed away a month ago at a ripe old age and my search began. Twitter was the way I found a reputable breeder along with the internet. It will be weird doing the whole puppy thing again after so many years, but I love a challenge.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Teddy is so tiny,he looks like a baby badger!We too have a Teddie,but he is a Rag doll cat,he gets called,Ted,Eddie the bear and Tedward[thats after twins on The Xfactor in Britain].Looking forward to seeing lots of pics of your new baby!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Teddy*

Teddy is actually going to be named after "Father Ted", which being in Britain, you may know the show "Father Ted"! My hubby and I love Corrie Street and British comedies. Even though I think, Father Ted was Irish, it was one of our favs. We started calling each other Ted for some silly reason and still do today! Should be interesting once Ted comes home to see who answers when one of us yells out Ted!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds jolly good Ted.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Ted*

Hey I noticed you are in Ontario, me too!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Pickles is adorable! I had always had mostly poodles in the past but they are not always good with small children. Since I have two young grandchildren their safety was my first priority so Havs just seemed to fit the bill. My criteria other than the grandchildren has always been cute, small, fluffy and non-shedding! These little guys are perfect and LOVE the grandchildren, too!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Love the name Ted, could be because that's what we call our human son


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

lise said:


> Teddy is actually going to be named after "Father Ted", which being in Britain, you may know the show "Father Ted"! My hubby and I love Corrie Street and British comedies. Even though I think, Father Ted was Irish, it was one of our favs. We started calling each other Ted for some silly reason and still do today! Should be interesting once Ted comes home to see who answers when one of us yells out Ted!


Yes we loved Father Ted!And our Teddie is also called Father Ted,especially after he fathered kittens!I didn't realise you had the show in Canada, so I didn't mention that particular nickname.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*New Puppy*

Father Ted usually shows up for a run once or twice a year on a religious channel, lol. I think Vision TV. We also get "Keeping up Appearances" and "Are you being served" which we watched in the 70's along with many others. I was brought up on Corrie so I am attracted to watching all that is British.:biggrin1:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

:focus: Back to Pickles, the pics are adorable! I love the play area. The bed looks so big compared to Pickles but I'm sure it wont be long til Pickles grows into it!
Looking around now for a crate and an enclosure for my kitchen where Ted will reside. Can anyone recommend the size of crate that Ted will be most comfortable in?


----------

